# Snow White Zebra Chichlid



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

Are they aggressive? Can I mix with a community of other fish like tiger barbs


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Ive read that zebra cichlids are aggressive ones and I really wouldnt mix them with tiger barbs. How many zebra cichlids do you have? Tank size? I really would prefer them to be of the same specie.


----------

